# Old Ezra



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Picked up a bottle of this, it was pretty cheap.

Anyone had it?










Their dubious claim to fame:










I will dutifully report back when I try it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've tried sipping rum with my cigars and find it overbearing. I can't imagine drinking the really hard stuff. In my head, it plays out well, but in the real world, I'm a pansy.  Let us know.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Had a few fingers last night, and my first impression is that it's pretty decent but not great. I will surely give it a few more chances though.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a cheap bottle of bourbon. I've narrowed it down to Old Ezra ($18.77), Old Forester ($13.38 ), and Old Crow ($10.95) (the fact that they all start with "old" is a coincidence)

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

xhris said:


> I'm looking to buy a cheap bottle of bourbon. I've narrowed it down to Old Ezra ($18.77), Old Forester ($13.38 ), and Old Crow ($10.95) (the fact that they all start with "old" is a coincidence)
> 
> Anyone care to comment?


In that price range, go with the best "Old" out there! Old Grandad Bonded 100 proof. But you HAVE to make sure you get the 100 proof bonded stuff. Old crow is good for drank on the cheap, but the hangover factor is high with that one. Never had the Ezra, and the Forester ain't bad, but ain't that great.

The Old Grandad Bonded will be the same price as Old Ezra, and has a good Rye component. It's not polite, but it is a good fruity, leathery kick in the teeth, and great neat, on ice, or in a cocktail.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Old Grandad is a hell of a lot better than the Ezra. I would take Old Grandad over more than a few more expensive bottles too.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

xhris said:


> I'm looking to buy a cheap bottle of bourbon. I've narrowed it down to Old Ezra ($18.77), Old Forester ($13.38 ), and Old Crow ($10.95) (the fact that they all start with "old" is a coincidence)
> 
> Anyone care to comment?


I've had the Old crow a couple of times. It's not bad. has a very distinct flavor that i can never put my finger on. makes me keep trying it till i figure out how to explain it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> I've tried sipping rum with my cigars and find it overbearing. I can't imagine drinking the really hard stuff. In my head, it plays out well, but in the real world, I'm a pansy.  Let us know.


I can't stand Rum personally. If I'm gonna sip something with a smoke, it'll be Single Malt Scotch.



xhris said:


> I'm looking to buy a cheap bottle of bourbon. I've narrowed it down to Old Ezra ($18.77), Old Forester ($13.38 ), and Old Crow ($10.95) (the fact that they all start with "old" is a coincidence)
> 
> Anyone care to comment?


If I'm gonna drink Whiskey, it's probably gonna be Turkey:


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry to hijack the old Ezra thread. but thanks for the suggestions. gonna get the Old Grand Dad BIB


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wild Turkey 101 is one of my "go-to's" as well Jeff. If you like that, you owe it to yourself to try the WT Rare Breed.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

And my No. 2 bargain "Whiskey" behind OGD is a Turkey as well. I prefer the Rye though! Hell, I always prefer rye when it comes to whiskey, except canadian rye. Is it even rye??


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm....both you guys have me thinking!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Try the Rye Jeff! It's got the kick of 101, with an added spiciness and fruitiness that comes from more Rye in the mashbill. Very impolite whiskey, but again makes a good companion for strong baccy. Also, it's the base for most classic cocktails that now substitute bourbon in them, like the Manhattan and the Old Fashioned. Great with ginger ale as well, if you're into that.

Me? Put it in a glass. No ice. No water. No soda. Just kickin chickin!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, I love some rye, I will have to find that. I've never seen it in a store. I also like a little kick to my whiskey, and the rye spiciness. Landis you might like Bulleit, ever had it?


----------

